# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Sa besoni se bota do shkoj drejt Depresionit ekonomik

## brooklyn2007

Lexova kete lajm ne linkun me poshte si dhe lajmet e here pas hereshme qe degjojme perdite dhe u shtyva qe te hap nje sondazh. Sa prej jush besoni se jemi drejt nje katastrofe ekonomike boterore te permasave te jashtezakonshme?

http://www.balkanweb.com/bota/2706/f...mte-76790.html

----------


## Force-Intruder

Krize te madhe do te kete. Por do te plase lufta shyqyr zotit edhe nuk do jete kaq e ekzagjeruar.

----------


## leci

Viti 1929 ne krahasim do te jete barsalete.
por sic tha f.intruder do te kete me shume se nje lufte me te cilen do te kerkojne te drogojne ekonomine.

----------


## EuroStar1

Shpresoj te mos filloj lufta tani shpejt se kam ne rrobat ne tel

Kriza do bjeri gradualisht ashtu sikur edhe filloj

----------


## EDLIN

Shume optimiste tema... po friken e luftes e kam, para disa viteve dikush me thoshte per  qe eshte nje para lufte..

----------


## TetovaMas

> Lexova kete lajm ne linkun me poshte si dhe lajmet e here pas hereshme qe degjojme perdite dhe u shtyva qe te hap nje sondazh. Sa prej jush besoni se jemi drejt nje katastrofe ekonomike boterore te permasave te jashtezakonshme?
> 
> http://www.balkanweb.com/bota/2706/f...mte-76790.html


Bota nuk eshte ne krize ekonomike , pore politika ekonomike eshte ne krize te planifikuare. Lufta e pare dhe lufta e dyte boterore vazhdon ,pore aktualishte vazhdon me lufte ekonomike.

Shqipetaret ne pergjithesi nuk kane krize ekonomike , per arsye se ne si shtete dhe popull nuk konkurrojme me asnje prodhim ne bote. Nuk ka krize ekonomike per nje popull i cili pine 10 makiato ne dite .Nuk ka krize ekonomike te nje popull i cili ka nga tre makina luksoze ne shtepite e tyre .

----------


## land

> Lexova kete lajm ne linkun me poshte si dhe lajmet e here pas hereshme qe degjojme perdite dhe u shtyva qe te hap nje sondazh. Sa prej jush besoni se jemi drejt nje katastrofe ekonomike boterore te permasave te jashtezakonshme?
> 
> http://www.balkanweb.com/bota/2706/f...mte-76790.html


Bota eshte ne depresion ekonomik, i ngjashem me ate te viteve 30 te shekullit te kaluar, do kete nje lufte boterore, nga ku do dale nje new world order.
Boten e cuan ne depresion, nuk shkoi vete :i qetë:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Sdi nese kjo krize ka dale jashte kontrollit apo e planifikuar  per krijimin e new world order?

Nese mund te jete opcioni i dyte nuk mendoj se bota do shkoj drejt depresit ekonomik pasi ata qe e krijuan i kane gjithmone frenat ne dore.

----------


## land

frenat gjithmone i kane patur ne dore, por gjithmone i kane dhene gaz, ka mijra vjet kjo pune :i qetë:

----------


## s0ni

I ka hy depresioni dhe forumit.

Kur njerezimi ka kaluar gjera me te keqia sesa kushtet e sotshme s'besoj qe eshte ndonje gje per te rene ne depresion. Japonise po i jap te drejte me gjithe ate fatkeqesi qe i ndodhi. Ne te tjeret kot qahemi. Biles do i shtohet jeta dhe me shume njerezimit ne Amerike dhe Evrope, me ne fund do behen elegant nga ana e shendetit duke kursuar leket dhe rrjedhimisht duke rene nga mbipesha dhe rritur jetegjatesine  :perqeshje: 

Edhe bombe te me binte une do te thoje shyqyr qe jam gjalle aha... Nuk shtyhet jeta me gjithe kete pesimism qe lexoj ketu. 

Kurse sa i perket new world order kam ndermend te behem president-ja kur te krijohet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

Sbehet fjale per pesimizem personal, une s'kam aspak krize ekonomike personale, perkundrazi, kam me teper para se me pare, por duke degjuar rreth e rotull, damn, kur ankohen te tere te ben te ndjehesh keq.

----------


## the admiral

perralla.
bota nuk eshte vetem amerika dhe europa...
ka rajone te tjera qe jane duke pesuar zhvillim ekonomik.

ndoshta ky eshte vetem fundi i nje cikli. te gjitha superfuqite kane lindur, lulezuar dhe kane vdekur. egjypti, kartagjena, perandoria romake, ajo osmane etj etj etj...
ndoshta kjo gje po ndodhe edhe me "perendimin" si superfuqi.

----------


## brooklyn2007

*Ekonomistët Stiglitz dhe Roubini:2012 do jetë më keq se 2011*

2011 vit i tmerrshëm për ekonominë? 2012 do të jetë edhe më keq. Deklarata vjen nga dy prej ekonomistëve më të njohur në botë, çmimi Nobel për ekonominë Joseph Stiglitz dhe profesor Nouriel Roubini një ndër të paktët që parashikoi krizën financiare në të cilën gjendemi sot, në një intervistë dhënë gazetës gjermane Handelsblatt.

Për të dalë nga kriza është e nevojshme një rishikim radikal i ekonomisë dhe një rol më i madh i politikës, për të ulur pabarazinë midis klasave sociale. Por politikanët kanë mbaruar municionet dhe vazhdojnë ti fshihen përgjegjësive të tyre. Nëse ecim me këtë hap fundi i euros dhe një kaos i ri financiar në rang ndërkombëtar janë afër.- deklaron Roubini.

Mezi presim të hedhim pas krahëve 2011, një vit i tmerrshëm për ekonominë, por 2012 do të jetë edhe më keq. E thonë çmimi Nobel për ekonominë Joseph Stiglitz dhe profesor Nouriel Roubini, një ndër të paktët që arriti të parashikojë krizën financiare të 2007-2008 në të cilën gjendemi ende. Të pyetur nga gazeta ekonomike gjermane Handelsblatt, dy ekonomistët nuk kanë dyshime, vitin e ardhshëm do të ketë një recesion ekonomik i rëndë, karakterizuar nga pabarazi gjithnjë e më të mëdha, luftëra valutore e tregtare dhe, nëse nuk arrihet të veprohet në kohë, nga fundi i Euro-s.

Gjëja më pozitive e 2011 është që me shumë mundësi ishte më i mirë se 2012,- deklaron Stiglitz - por ka dhe aspekte pozitivë, Shtetet e Bashkuara duket se më në fund janë ndërgjegjësuar mbi hendekun e thellë midis pjesës më të pasur dhe masave amerikane. Ndërsa lëvizjet e protestave të të rinjve, që nga pranvera arabe tek të indinjuarit në Europë, e deri tek okupuesit e Wall Street, kanë vënë në dukje se ka diçka që nuk funksionon absolutisht në sistemin kapitalist.

Por megjithë lëvizjet popullore, ka shumë mundësi që problemet politike dhe ekonomike të Europës dhe SHBA do të përkeqësohen më tej në 12 muajt e ardhshëm. Kryetarët e shteteve europiane nuk lodhen duke thënë se Euro duhet shpëtuar  vazhdon Stiglitz  por kush ka vërtet në dorë pushtetin për të ndërhyrë, vazhdon ti iki përgjegjësive të veta, duke evituar të bëjë atë që është e nevojshme.


Për profesor Roubini recesioni është i sigurt, të paktën në zonën euro. E shoqëruar nga një rritje anemike e SHBA dhe një ulje ekonomike e Kinës dhe vendeve emergjente. Ajo çka do të groposë Europën  sipas Roubini  do të jetë shtrëngimi i kredive që do të pengojë ndërmarrjet, pesha e borxhit publik, mungesa e konkurrencës dhe planet e vazhdueshme të austerity,që do të ulin gjithnjë e më shumë konsumin dhe investimet. 

E vetmja gjë që po shpëton ende, të paktën përkohësisht, Euron janë blerja e titujve shtetërorë nga Banka Qendrore Europiane, shtetet europiane aktualisht janë të financuar nga BQE, - deklaron Stiglitz  politikanët gjermanë kanë dënuar ashpër këtë ndërhyrje, por nuk kanë ofruar një alternativë. Përgjigjet e politikës kanë qenë të pasigurta, pa entuziazëm dhe mbi të gjitha të vonuara.

Çmimi Nobel Stiglitz ka kritikuar edhe SHBA ku sipas tij, asnjë politikan nga asnjë prej grupimeve do të paraqesë ndonjë program të vërtetë për një rishikim total të ekonomisë, në mënyrë që të zvogëlojë pabarazitë e të ulë peshën e financës.

Pyetjes se çfarë duhet bërë atëherë për të shpëtuar, Stiglitz i është përgjigjur se do të duhej më shumë kurajo dhe vendosmëri nga ana e politikanëve, veçanërisht në Europë.
Në mungesë të ndërhyrjeve të vendosura, recesioni i nisur në 2007-2008 do të mund të rikthehet në 2012, në një fazë të re, më të rrezikshme se paraardhëset.

*(ar.si/BalkanWeb)*

----------


## EuroStar1

> perralla.
> bota nuk eshte vetem amerika dhe europa...
> ka rajone te tjera qe jane duke pesuar zhvillim ekonomik.
> 
> ndoshta ky eshte vetem fundi i nje cikli. te gjitha superfuqite kane lindur, lulezuar dhe kane vdekur. egjypti, kartagjena, perandoria romake, ajo osmane etj etj etj...
> ndoshta kjo gje po ndodhe edhe me "perendimin" si superfuqi.


Per cfar perralle e ke fjalen zotrote ? Mos ngaterro ciklin klimaterik me ate ekonomik. Mos mban shprese te dali bishti para sqeparit ? Harroje se kurre ska per te ndodhur. Nuk eshte koha e Import-Eksportit Egjiptjan etj

Jemi ne shekullin e atomit, sateliti po i sillet gjithsise dhe ate nuk e pa dhe nuk e ndeshi gjekundi  :perqeshje:

----------

